# how i control my diarrhea nausea type ibs



## ferretoonce (Nov 15, 2014)

at the age of 55, after 15 years of a mild to moderate severity, undiagnosed case of diarrhea / nausea type ibs ...at the same time that i was diagnosed,,,,* I found a ridiculously simple treatment that stops my symptoms so well that i am virtually cured*........at this point instead of digressing into paragraphs of background i am going to tell you what i do as soon as i have diarrhea.....i drink 1 or 2 600ml. bottles of water quite quickly on an empty stomach.....that is pretty much it..... within 20 minutes the nausea disappears,,, the diarrhea goes away in 24 hours at the most....for the next day or 2 when my stomach is empty i drink a bottle or 2 of water.....i start every day now by drinking 1 bottle of water on an empty stomach .....none of the diet modifications that were recommended worked before or after the water cure so i basically eat what i want including moderately spicy food...i do not like oily food anyway and i start most days with a bowl of oatmeal....i do not mean to belittle those of you with serious cases and i know this will not work for everyone but i feel that i must share this ....mike


----------



## j3o4a7n (Nov 16, 2014)

After the water, do you eat normally for the rest of the day?


----------



## ferretoonce (Nov 15, 2014)

yes...easy on the spicy food until I am back to normal [2 days max] and moderate portions...oatmeal for breakfast is important for me in this thing....it coats the stomach and slows digestion.....so the water is flushing me out and diluting bacteria and somehow stopping the intestinal spasms that are the nausea ...and then the oatmeal slows things down because diarrhea is stuff going thru too fast.... anxiety causes diarrhea for me... so getting a handle on this thing reduced my angst and helped to break the vicious cycle ...also...when the ibs period used to drag on for weeks the diarrhea became bacterial [opportunistic bacteria taking advantage of my weakened system?] and only antibiotics would end it...so I thought it was not ibs because it was bacterial but *now I know it starts off as ibs and then turns bacterial later*


----------



## ferretoonce (Nov 15, 2014)

I wait at least an hour after the water flush before eating


----------

